# North Carolina Sheriff Wants To Shut Down Public Access To Gun Range



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2019/...ants-to-shut-down-public-access-to-gun-range/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Wake county says it all


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Install an electronic gate and require everyone to buy an access card for use if its maintenance is a drain on county funds. Have private instructors charge a small range fee for use during trng. sessions. We have many public grounds such as parks, pools and the such which charge fees for day use. I am sure regular users of the range would not object to paying 20 to 30$ for a year access knowing that the range maintenance will be up to date. This serves both the public and the LEOs.


----------

